# Does anyone take prozac/fluoxetine???



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi all,I have been taking fluoxetine for two weeks now, the first week was terrible, felt sick, couldnt stay out of the toilet, kept having panic attacks!! This all seems to have calmed down now but i still dont feel any happier. How long do these things take to kick in?? I'm only taking 20mg per day and i am thinking of asking the doctor to up the dose! Would be great to hear stories from anyone else taking this drug. Thanks.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I have been taking fluoxetine/prozac for 3 weeks now. The jitterness and shakes sometimes associated to it could be causing your panic attacks. It has given me almost an out of body or uforiac type sensation at times which makes me panic a little, but I was told that the side effects usually mellow out around the 4-6 week mark. I am also on the 20mg dose. I would think if you were to ask your doctor to increase the dose for you that your symptoms might worsen. I did have a 4 day period where I was practically pissing water out of my rear end. I know this sounds gross but I can relate to your frustration of having to run to the bathroom. Your symptoms could also be related as much to the trauma IBS attacks do to the body. I have felt run down, weak, shaky and stressed for the last 6 weeks since the onset of my latest flare up. Between the diet changes and the prozac in for the last 3 weeks I have just barely noticed an improvement over the last 2 days. Give it some time and keep in touch with your doctor or pharmisist. Good luck. Keep your chin up.


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

FINALLY! I am in my third week on Prozac and everything seems to be settling down. I feel alot better in myself and my bowel is more or less behaving!! The only things i am slightly concerned about now is my temperature is a little high and my urine is quite dark in colour. I have read that a side effect of taking Prozac is flu like symptom which could eplain the high temp but i'm baffled with the dark urine, could this possibly be an infection of some sort, i have no pain though, other than the usual ibs pain which is settling down anyway. Any ideas?


----------



## jessica28 (Nov 27, 2004)

I have been on prozac now for about 3 months and I WISH it would make me sit on the toilet, since I'm IBS constipated!! I have had no problems at all with it. I finally have found something to ease my anxiety and allow me to sleep through the night.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

I wouldnt take this drug for anything, I am still having side effects from this drug 1 year after stopping it, I was given it for depression but I think its what has caused my ibs-d, as I had no health problems before starting this drug, now I am housebound, a coincidence? I think not, and the reason I dont think its a coincidence is because im still having the same side effects now as I had when I started the fluoxetine, and like I said I stopped taking them over a year ago.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I have been on this drug for about 5 years now. It really helps with depression.







My doctor told me that its not a majic pill that will give instant relief.I really have not had alot of side effects which suprises me since I am one who suffers from taking some meds. It comes in a patch form too. I tried that and I started to gain weight. So I went back to taking it in pill form.It takes about 6 weeks for it to really start working. Talk to your doctor about it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

I use it with lotronex and donnatol.I personally never feel any effects from taking it, but my wife can tell a difference. I've used it for years and the only side affect was reduced libido for a couple of years


----------

